# Comcast losing hotels at Jersey shore.



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Found this on Philly.com this morning. A little insight on how hotels provide content on their TV's. Interesting article. D* is the only DBS provider mentioned, but I'm sure E* is benefiting also.

http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20110410_The_Pay-TV_Rebellion.html?viewAll=y


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

"


> We've enjoyed the opportunity to serve Wildwood hotels and regret seeing some of them look at other options, but believe, over time, hoteliers will realize the loss of quality and reliability they had with Comcast," said Comcast spokesman Jeff Alexander.


The cable companies are delusional if they truly think quality and reliability aren't better with satellite or fiber.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

xzi said:


> "
> 
> The cable companies are delusional if they truly think quality and reliability aren't better with satellite or fiber.


Probably the "rain fade" BS every cable fan claims. I can't count the number of times friends say, "Well, what do you do for tv during rain?"  They don't realize how satellite still works in rain & it's the REAL bad rare storms that cause outages.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

When I get rain fade, I just go outside and put up the bigger dish.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Note that the article is about beach hotels. DirecTV and DISH Network can't provide Comcast Sports Network. That is a deal buster for most hotels, but beach hotels have transients and tourists who do not have to have access to Philadelphia games.

I made a nice proposal to a mid-sized hotel in Philadelphia last year, but I never had a chance.


----------

